# 2500HD leveling kit



## ChevyHDkid45 (Nov 30, 2008)

I have a 2002 Chevy 2500HD short box extened cab with a 6.0. I am looking at a leveling kit with the 2 inch blocks in the rear and the new keys for the torsion bars up front and the shock mount extensions. Is there anything i should be worried about if i decide to do this im looking to upsize my tires and dont want any rubbing issues. Should i be woried about alighment and so on. If anyone has done this before please fill me in on how it has worked for you winter is coming soon and i need some new rubber. Really appreciate it Thanks! Here is the truck now.


----------



## millsaps118 (Aug 13, 2006)

Nice rims! I Don't have any experience with the leveling kit, if you put yours in, let me know how it works out. I thought about doing the same to mine.

You gonna run those this winter? I just pulled mine off last week and put fresh rubber on my stockers, 285/75R/16. I looking at 20's for next summer.


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

Check Summit Racing for the leveling kit, thats where I got mine for a Chevy.


----------



## ChevyHDkid45 (Nov 30, 2008)

Im thinking about running them in the winter. I havent yet though ive been running my 245s for the winter past years. But if im going to spend the money on a pair of BFGs i might as well use them all year round but im not sure what my plan is yet depending on prices and if i can find a decent set of craigslist or somthing for my stock rims. I would love to get these wheels in 20s though


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Do you run a plow on it?


----------



## Rubicon 327 (Oct 6, 2009)

I have the Cognito kit on my truck with green keys (1/2 ton keys) and am happy with the results.I had the original keys cranked all the way and was still not level and also knew that was not the way to keep the front end alive.

Easy to do if you have basic mech knowledge and some tools, however changing the keys out can be tricky others have done it without the "tool" I tried but wasn't very successful and ended up using the torsion bar key tool.You will need to coat both ends of the bar with penetrating oil and need a BFH to move the bars forward to remove the old keys and install the new.

If you have any other questions let me know or others will chime in and help, do a search and you will also find plenty of info on this.

Good Luck!:waving:


----------



## ChevyHDkid45 (Nov 30, 2008)

Yes i do have a plow for it.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

ChevyHDkid45;836964 said:


> Yes i do have a plow for it.


Ok then you'll also likely need to do some modifications/adjustments to the plow since you'll be changing the height of the truck. What and how much is needed will be determined by the style of plow and mount you have.

Do you plan to keep the factory look front rake to it? Or do you want it level after any suspension mods are done?


----------



## marylandbigb (Sep 23, 2009)

i have installed these kits on several trucks check them out at suspension connection they sell for roughly 200.00 or less. have ur alignment checked afterwards too be sure u r ok some r some r not. if ur trying too level the truck u just need the torsion keys adding the rear blocks make the truck go back too the factory rake you can adjust the bars tighter but your ride will be rougher


----------



## ChevyHDkid45 (Nov 30, 2008)

I would like to keep somewhat of the factor rake to it. I dont really like the look of trucks when the front sits a bit higher then the back. Also when i pull the bobcat i like having it sit level instead of it looking like it squats like no other... Thanks for all the information keep it coming. I have a unimount so i can adjust it if needed.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

ChevyHDkid45;838803 said:


> I would like to keep somewhat of the factor rake to it. I dont really like the look of trucks when the front sits a bit higher then the back. Also when i pull the bobcat i like having it sit level instead of it looking like it squats like no other..


If your're going to run a set of keys, then along with your shock extenders seriously consider also running a set of Cognito Upper control arms. They will add the down travel back to the suspension (that you'll lose with the keys) and correct the severe upper ball joint angle that comes from running the suspension turned way up from the stock height with a set of keys. Money very well spent and will help to reduce the harsh ride.


----------

